# iPad Time capsule Apple TV



## chrab_s (27 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

Vous l'aurez compris j'ai un iPad une Time capsule et une Apple TV de 2g. 


Ce que je souhaite faire c'est pouvoir diffuser des photos ou vidéos (tout format) se trouvant sur ma Time capsule sur ma Tv en passant par mon iPad et bien sur mon Apple TV. 


Est ce qu'il y a pour vous une solution logiciel parce que j'ai trouvé certaines solutions du type goodreader mais cette application m'oblige à télécharger les élément que je veux diffuser d'abord sur l'iPad et ensuite de les lire avec l'iPad ce qui vite peut prendre du temps et de la place sur mon iPad. 


Merci pour vos retour.


----------



## Mac in black (28 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'utilise File Browser disponible sur l'app store, cela fonctionne à la perfection 
Dis-moi si cela fonctionne pour toi !


----------

